# Mystery illness?



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everyone. I haven't been on in a long time :/ well I've been having isshues with my Betta dorie  about 2 months ago she started slowly getting bigger and bigger ( I thought she was becoming eggy ) and stopped eating as much. At that time she was in a 1.5 gallon tank with weekly water changes and was eating flake food once a day. So about a month ago I got a new 10 gallon tan which I was going to divide and put dorie in one side and sushi my male Betta in the other with 2 danios in each side. After I had them in their dorie was active again , flairing at sushi , eating and swimming like a maniac  three times sushi jumped the divider into dories side. Two of the times he did no damage but one time he shredded her fins. After that she got bigger , stopped eating and became very lazy. I treated the tank with melafix and jump proofed the divider. After a week of melafix her fins were healed but she still wasn't eating , swimming as much and was only a tiny bit smaller. After that I thought she had gotten dropsy without the pine come scales so I put her into a 5 gallon and treated her with melafix for a week to see if she got any better. When I put her in the smaller tank she starte eating again and swimming but was still fat. After the week was up I moved her back to the 10 gallon and put sushi back in his old tank so I wouldn't have to worry about him getting to her. She got depressed again and got some fungus growth on her so I treated her with jungle fungus clear fizz tabs. The fungus cleared but she got even more fatter. I figured if it was dropsy sushi would had got it by now and the danios too but they are acting normal. Because the jungle meds release a lot of co2 into the water I setup a airpump which when dorie saw it started swimming around. In the morning before I turned on the lights she would be swimming around like crazy but when the lights were on she would become lazy again. I don't know what's wrong with her. She also developed the breeding vertical lines but I don't have the tank or anything to breed her with so she wouldn't be eggy anymore. Anyone have any ideas or ways to help her?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome back! We'll need pics to judge what it is. I wouldn't use melafix. It's been known to kill bettas. Same with bettafix. I wouldn't recommend any meds that have much oil in them for labyrinth fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

set them up to breed...see how that goes first...


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

Betta man: I'll post pics tomorow in the morning when I can get to my computer ( my iPod is retarded  )
Lohachata: can I use the 10 gallon she's in right now? If i can then I'll just put the danios in a different tank while I'm trying to breed them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...the 10 will be fine for breeding..


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

K I set up the tank half divided , most of the gravel out, and the water at around 5 - 6 inches. Here are the best pics I could get of her


1) http://s1059.photobucket.com/albums/t436/pj1298/?action=view&current=dorie1.jpg

2) http://s1059.photobucket.com/albums/t436/pj1298/?action=view&current=dorie2.jpg


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it's dropsy... It could be a tumbor.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i gotta ask....why would you set the water level at 5-6 inches...the 10 gallon tank is 12 inches deep..


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

I read a bunch of websites on how to breed them and some of them said to make the water that low because it helps them breed :/ and if it is dropsy then how could she have had it for over a month now?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't think it's dropsy..maybe bloating but i don't see any pineconing.
up in the "sticky" section there is a link to a good disease website..check there too...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I totally forgot about bloating. Fast her for a while and if that doesn't work, feed her a pea.


----------



## superguppygirl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate to say it but my tank with nemotodes...the fishies look like your betta, look really closely at her anal vent for a worm that looks like a tiny red sliver ...hoping you dont have it though, otherwise she might be egg bound, softened dehusked peas would help with that


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope I don't see any tiny silver red worms ( you never know ). Today I noticed she was swimming around more with the water level lower so maybe it is bloat. I'll try to find a pea to feed her today or I'll go to the store tomorow to get some. 
Lohachata: I think the link in the disease sticky thread you mentioned isn't working right because when I click it it takes me to a not found page.


----------

